# Outlook 2000 Address Book



## clarke123 (Jul 20, 2004)

Does anyone know how to save the address book in Outlook 2000?


----------



## Gambit (Aug 11, 2004)

....to use that address book in another pc?


----------



## ZinOwl (Aug 14, 2004)

*Outlook Address Book Copy*

The Windows Address Book can only export to the Personal Address Book in Outlook. If you select any other address handler to store your personal addresses, the Windows Address Book does not recognize that you have the Personal Address Book Service installed. 


Click Services on the Tools menu.
On the Services tab, click Add.
In the Add Service to Profile box, click the your Personal Address Book, and then click OK.
Click the Personal Address Book tab.
In the Name box, type the name for your Personal Address Book.
In the Path box, type the file path in which you want to save your Personal Address Book.
Click either First Last or Last, First in the Show names by box.
When you receive the following message 
The service you just added will not start until you choose Exit and Log Off on the File menu, and then restart Microsoft Outlook. 

Click OK.
Click OK to close the Services dialog box.
Click Exit and Log Off on the File menu.
To set your Personal Address Book as the default personal address handler: 
Click Services on the Tools menu.
Click the Addressing tab.
In the Keep personal addresses in box, click Personal Address Book. 
Click OK.


For more detailed information here is a source url

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;273892&Product=out2K


----------

